# Dying snowboard pants



## tradnwaves4snow

so heres a thread for who ever wants to step in and flame or perhaps maybe I might even get one useful comment

I have white snowboard pants. I used to think they were really cool and would go with what ever jacket I wanted to wear. I should have just gone simple black. they get dirty easy and I can never be fkd to wash them so they stay that way. 

I was going to buy a new pair of pants for this season but after checking out a bunch and realising pant tech has not really changed much over the years I would essentially just be spending money on a change of colour. 

I'm sure I can change the colour, shit I do this all the time when I wash my white tees with pairs of my jeans and colour runs through them accidently. 
But can I dye these pants without ruining the waterproofing or mesh sections where the vents are or that super soft comfy inside lining near the top? 

cheers lads.


----------



## stan_darsh

whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Oldman

^ +1 what he said :icon_scratch:


----------



## chomps1211

Since my first thought on this, (...as well as my second) were taken by stan and oldman, I will take a shot at a less sarcastic response! 

I can only assume that if the pants have any kind of wp coating, the dye will likely not penetrate properly, or maybe at all. If they are a breathable (gore or laminate) fabric? You probably run the risk of gumming that up as well.

I'd say your options are,..

1. Since you _want_ new color pants, give it a shot. If it works, great! 

2. If not! Well you wanted new colored pants anyway right? 

:dunno:


----------



## neni

tradnwaves4snow said:


> I'm sure I can change the colour, shit I do this all the time when I wash my white tees with pairs of my jeans and colour runs through them accidently.


Your shirts are probably cotton. Easy to dye. The snowboards pants will be polyester. Hard to dye (you could wash a white polyester sports shirt together with jeans). IF you wanna try, be sure you look for dye suitable for polyester.


----------



## Lamps

chomps1211 said:


> Since my first thought on this, (...as well as my second) were taken by stan and oldman, I will take a shot at a less sarcastic response!
> 
> I can only assume that if the pants have any kind of wp coating, the dye will likely not penetrate properly, or maybe at all. If they are a breathable (gore or laminate) fabric? You probably run the risk of gumming that up as well.
> 
> I'd say your options are,..
> 
> 1. Since you _want_ new color pants, give it a shot. If it works, great!
> 
> 2. If not! Well you wanted new colored pants anyway right?
> 
> :dunno:


hahahahaha that's still pretty sarcastic hahahahaha


----------



## MrKrinkle

If you can completely remove every bit of the waterproofing, then in theory you could dye the pants - but only if they are a dyeable material. Cotton or uncoated nylon are easy to dye (use fiber reactive dyes for cotton, and acid dyes for nylon), but polyester is very difficult to dye, and polypropylene impossible. Also note that the pants must be machine-washable to be dyeable. "Dry clean only" means you can't dye it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Hope you have a giant vat of paint to dip them in because you're not going to dye them.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow

stan_darsh said:


> whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


i told you why.




> Your shirts are probably cotton. Easy to dye. The snowboards pants will be polyester.





> If you can completely remove every bit of the waterproofing, then in theory you could dye the pants


cheers. i knew i would get a few helpful posts. yea I might just soak them in a tub with some blue dye and see what happens, if it washes out no big deal.

edit: as the pants are 100% polyester I need to get a hold of some disperse dye and boil them in it. actually doesnt seem too hard if I order the right stuff.


----------



## poutanen

I'd actually like to hear how this turns out. Nothing wrong with dying clothing... Your reasons seem sound to me! :dunno:

I've got a pair that I'd like to turn black if yours work out okay...


----------



## snowklinger

mmm good threads today while I was out shattering my helmet. Hopefully I wake up in the morning.....


----------



## poutanen

snowklinger said:


> mmm good threads today while I was out shattering my helmet. Hopefully I wake up in the morning.....


For christ's sakes if there's any chance of a concussion I hope you saw a doc!


----------



## snowklinger

poutanen said:


> For christ's sakes if there's any chance of a concussion I hope you saw a doc!


I feel pretty good, no concussion symptoms. Hopefully my brain isn't bleeding or anything. My eyes are responding fine and my head doesnt hurt very bad, just a little tender. I think the helm did its job.

I was being such a stupid fuck when I did it.

I'll post a pic, this thread is so jackworthy. (OP feel free to report back with pics of your blue legs and/or tub)


----------



## snowklinger

[/URL][/IMG]

same place I broke my last one.


----------



## MrKrinkle

snowklinger said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> same place I broke my last one.


Bonus points for consistency...


----------



## snowklinger

and we arent telling the wife about this for now. If I die she'll figure it out


----------



## MrKrinkle

snowklinger said:


> and we arent telling the wife about this for now. If I die she'll figure it out


Smart move when serving time it's not wise to upset the warden...


----------



## tradnwaves4snow

wow! lucky you wore a helmet mate. 

and same place as last time. what were you doing that caused this, or did it all just happen too fast to remember?

and yea bro, go ahead and post whatever you want in this thread. i dont own it. i dont see too many threads on these forums that stay on track anyway. i'll post a pic when I eventually find the dye I need.

just glad your ok mate!


----------



## snowklinger

tradnwaves4snow said:


> wow! lucky you wore a helmet mate.
> 
> and same place as last time. what were you doing that caused this, or did it all just happen too fast to remember?
> 
> and yea bro, go ahead and post whatever you want in this thread. i dont own it. i dont see too many threads on these forums that stay on track anyway. i'll post a pic when I eventually find the dye I need.
> 
> just glad your ok mate!


good sport :thumbsup:

I was doing a drunken back 1, at speed on a groomer, which is actually only half of a back 1, which means you are putting your deck perpedicular to the direction you are riding and doing some kind of reverse scorpion onto your head. I woke up this morning at least.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow

imagine the damage of a high speed head slam like that without one. just finished watching that kevin pierce crash reel doco too. real lucky you had a helmet. 
just tell the wife you sat it by your car and some dickhead drove over it so you need a new one.


----------



## snowklinger

I honestly can't believe how fine I feel. Even though I slammed on a groomer we had just got 17", probably helped.


----------



## poutanen

Welcome to December 6th, 1904!!! :yahoo:


----------



## chomps1211

poutanen said:


> Welcome to December 6th, 1904!!! :yahoo:


SK,.. Just be careful not to kill your grandfather! We'd miss you back in good Ol' 2013! K?

Seriously! Glad you're seemingly OK after a crash like that! That helmet sure looks like it experienced a 1.21 Gigawatt slam!  Wear _this_ one next time!


----------



## Zolemite

I found your problem why you crashed.... You were drunk.


----------



## Zolemite

For OP, why not just sell the pants for $20-30 and buy a new pair for $60-80. I just bought a almost new pair Burton Cargo pants on here for $50.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow

Zolemite said:


> For OP, why not just sell the pants for $20-30 and buy a new pair for $60-80. I just bought a almost new pair Burton Cargo pants on here for $50.


I live in Norway now bro. nothing here is that cheap. it would actually be cheaper to buy from the US and pay for shipping here and then pay the additional 25% VAT on item and shipping cost. 

I will buy another pair of pants eventually just so I dont have to wear the same everyday. just thought i'd hit up some blokes in the fashion section of these forums to see if anyone had done it before or if it was possible. turns out it is. so im gonna have a crack, prolly after I get around to buying a second pair so i dont have to go without snowboarding if it fuks them


----------



## Zolemite

I got a pair of Burton pants off the forum the other day, I'd make you a deal on? PM me if you want them.


----------



## JDeee

tradnwaves4snow said:


> jI st thought i'd hit up some blokes in the fashion section of these forums to see if anyone had done it before or if it was possible. turns out it is. so im gonna have a crack, prolly after I get around to buying a second pair so i dont have to go without snowboarding if it fuks them


Wish I knew if this worked for you. White snow pant look great right until you use them! 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------

